# Problèmes de serveurs smtp depuis Mail et Entourage



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

Bonjour chers macuniens,

J'ai un énorme problème: je n'arrive plus à envoyer mes mail depuis Mail (avec mon compte mac),ni depuis Entourage( avec mon compte hotmail). En premier ,j'ai eu des problèmes avec Mail alors qu'Entourage marchait encore. Mais là,c'est la totale,plus rien ne marche  

Sur Mail, on me marquait au début que ma messagerie ne trouvait plus la connexion avec mon compte smtp. Maintenant ,je reçois le message suivant (voir photo): l'utilisation du port 25 a expiré.

Sur hotmail,quand j'essaye d'envoyer un message avec hotmail,il me revient peu après sans avoir réussi à atteindre son destinataire (voir photo 2)

Qu'est ce que je peux faire?A l'AIDE


----------



## Laurent_h (7 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> Bonjour chers macuniens,
> 
> J'ai un énorme problème: je n'arrive plus à envoyer mes mail depuis Mail (avec mon compte mac),ni depuis Entourage( avec mon compte hotmail). En premier ,j'ai eu des problèmes avec Mail alors qu'Entourage marchait encore. Mais là,c'est la totale,plus rien ne marche
> 
> ...



Tu ne serais pas chez Free, par hasard ? 
Car ils ont bloqué les sorties SMTP autres que smtp.free.fr.
Cette option est désactivable via ta console de gestion Free.

Si tu n'est pas chez Free (ça arrive aussi ), alors j'ai pas d'idées


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas chez Free, par hasard ?
> Car ils ont bloqué les sorties SMTP autres que smtp.free.fr.
> Cette option est désactivable via ta console de gestion Free.
> 
> Si tu n'est pas chez Free (ça arrive aussi ), alors j'ai pas d'idées



petite précision : les autres smtp ne sont pas bloqués.

ce sont les ports autres que le port 25 qui sont bloqués, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait la même chose.

D'ailleurs, le message porte sur l'accès au port 25, ce qui à mon sens devrait nous forcer à regarder dans une autre direction, puisque celui-là, même chez free, est ouvert.

Mais pour commencer : quel est le smtp que tu souhaites utiliser ?


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

Je suis bien chez Free.J'ai oublié de joindre les 2 photos à mon message précédent.:rose: 

Qu'est ce que je dois faire lors ? J veux utiliser smtp.mac.com et smtp.hotmail.com.

Et si je déploque les sorties smtp dans le gestionnaire de Free,qu'est ce qui va se passer?

Ou bien,si je mets dans les réglages de Mail et d'Entourage smtp.free.fr à la place des précédents mais en continuant d'utiliser mes comptes mac.com et hotmail.com, quelles seront les conséquences?


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

ajoute smtp.free.fr en laissant en port 25 sans authentification.
mets le en premier choix et refais un essai d'envoi.


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

j'ai décoché la case qui annule le blocage des smtp autres que Free.

Par contre,je n'ai pas encore remis en route ma freebox pour activer ce changement.

Est ce que je peux le faire sans souci ou il est préférable que je fasse mes réglages sur smtp.free.fr ?


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> j'ai décoché la case qui annule le blocage des smtp autres que Free.



Cette case, je le répète, ne bloque pas les serveurs d'envoi !
Elle bloque l'envoi de mail utilisant un port autre que 25.




fabliubov a dit:


> Par contre,je n'ai pas encore remis en route ma freebox pour activer ce changement.
> 
> Est ce que je peux le faire sans souci ou il est préférable que je fasse mes réglages sur smtp.free.fr ?



Oui, oui, vas-y... pas de risque à le faire avant ou après, ça ne change rien.


----------



## Laurent_h (7 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Cette case, je le répète, ne bloque pas les serveurs d'envoi !
> Elle bloque l'envoi de mail utilisant un port autre que 25.




Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que chez moi, tout fonctionne comme avant, que cela soit .Mac ou LaPoste. Et je n'ai pas touché à l'option sur la console de gestion


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

tout est fonction du serveur d'envoi que tu utilises.
Free, avec smtp.free.fr utilise le port 25 qui est le port "standard"
Gmail utilise le port 587 (de m&#233;moire) pour son service d'envoi.

Partant de l&#224;, si Mail est uniquement configur&#233; pour utiliser le smtp de Free alors tu ne peux pas &#234;tre affect&#233; par cette restriction m&#234;me si tu rel&#232;ves du courrier depuis des comptes d'autres domaines (laposte, gmail etc)

Si par contre, tu utilises un autre serveur d'envoi, si celui ci utilise par d&#233;faut un autre port, alors d&#233;cocher cette case devient obligatoire pour utiliser le service.


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

Oui mais j'ai bien envoyé des photos avec mon premier message!!!

J'utilisais le serveur smtp.mac.com et le serveur smtp.hotmail.fr et dans la fenêtre d'erreur,il me disait que mon message ne pouvait pas être envoyé parce que la connexion au port 25 avait expiré (voir photo).

Alors ça sert sans doute à rien que je passe de smtp.mac.com à smtp.free.fr si ils utilisent tous les deux le même port ( 25 ) qui smble poser problème...

J'aimerais avancer parce que je n'arrive plus à envoyer de courrier et j'ai vraiment besoin de régler ce problème d'urgence pour mon travail ...


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

moi, j'aimerais pouvoir t'aider mais si tu n'essaie pas les propositions sans danger que je te fais et que tu t'ent&#234;tes &#224; r&#233;p&#233;ter que &#231;a marchait avant et plus maintenant, *on ne va pas avancer du tout*

Maintenant, tu est libre.


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

Bon j'ai débranché et rebranché ma freebox après avoir décocher dans le gestionnaire free le bloquage des autres serveurs smtp.

Et bien,ça ne marche toujours pas.Avec Mail...
J'ai pas encore fait le test avec Entourage...

Voilà,ce que ça m''indique : 

The original message was received at Wed, 7 Feb 2007 07:58:25 -0800 (PST)
from smtpin04-en2 [10.13.10.149]

Recipient address rejected: 5.2.2 Over quota
554 5.0.0 Service unavailable
<<< 554 Error: no valid recipients
Reporting-MTA: dns; smtpout.mac.com
Received-From-MTA: DNS; smtpin04-en2
Arrival-Date: Wed, 7 Feb 2007 07:58:25 -0800 (PST)

Final-Recipient: RFC822; Action: failed
Status: 5.2.2
Remote-MTA: DNS; smtp.wanadoo.fr
Diagnostic-Code: SMTP; 552 <xt@wanadoo.fr>: Recipient address rejected: 5.2.2 Over quota
Last-Attempt-Date: Wed, 7 Feb 2007 07:58:27 -0800 (PST)


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> Recipient address rejected: 5.2.2 Over quota



Et si ton destinataire ne pouvait pas recevoir de mail aussi gros...

je te donne mon adresse email par Message priv&#233; pour que tu essaies.


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

Non parce que du coté d'Entourage,ça a l'air de remarcher ....(à confirmer plus tard)

Et puis les pièces que j'ai envoyé font à peine à elles deux 450 ko.

Par contre,je peux pas t'envoyer les fichier tels quels parce qu'ils sont très privés.Sorry...

:love: :love:


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

*Mais je me moque de ce que tu m'envoies !
*
Envoie une photo de ton chien, du mur de tes wc si tu veux, je m'en fous : c'est pour faire un essai !

Oh, et puis non... si ça fonctionne avec Entourage...


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

*MAIS LE PREND PAS MAL,C'EST PARCE QUE JE N'AI PAS LU TON MESSAGE DANS TA BOITE*

Et puis,ça ne marche pas avec Entourage non plus,mon message m'est revenu avec une Delivery Status Notification


----------



## Laurent_h (7 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tout est fonction du serveur d'envoi que tu utilises.
> Free, avec smtp.free.fr utilise le port 25 qui est le port "standard"
> Gmail utilise le port 587 (de mémoire) pour son service d'envoi.
> 
> ...



Ok, je comprends... J'utilise le smtp .Mac, mais sur le port 25, donc c'est ok.


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

pareil pour moi,j'utilise le smtp.mac donc le même port que Free et pourtant j'ai eu cette fenêtre d'erreur :
La connexion au serveur "smtp.mac.com" sur le port 25 a expiré.Qu'est ce à dire? :rateau: 

Je me répète mais j'ai pas eu vraiment de réponse


----------



## da capo (7 Février 2007)

dans la derni&#232;re ligne -> il n'aime pas hotmail on dirait


----------



## fabliubov (7 Février 2007)

oui autant pour moi,j'avais le même problème avec hotmail mais c'etait la photo de .mac que je voulais  montrer à nouveau(Elle est de toute façon au début de cette discussion).

Sinon,ça marche peut être, je vais envoyer mon courrier à d'autres destinataires.Puisque tu m'as prouvé que ça ne marchait pas parce que la boite de mon destinataire devait être remplie...

Je vais voir de mon coté. Il y a une chose encore que je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre,c'est que lorsque j'envoie un message à quelqu'un depuis Mail (avec .mac), je reçois dans ma boîte de réception une copie de mon message.C'est un peu désagréable,ça fait brouillon


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2007)

coucou

petite erreur de starmac 

le phrasé correct c'est
 free limite l'utilisation du port 25 pour les autres smtp que free
Donc ce souci n'affecte QUE les smtp passant par le port 25, pas les autres

 starmac a écrit l'inverse


> ce sont les ports autres que le port 25 qui sont bloqués


Ce qui est inexact
Tout utilisateur d'un smtp sur le port 587 ou autre le sait  


il est souvent posssible
-de changer de port
- de modifier le filtrage

on parle ici de Free
Mais le filtrage de port du smtp de FAI est une mesure classique


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

au temsp pour mmoi


----------



## Laurent_h (8 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> 
> petite erreur de starmac
> 
> ...



Comment expliquer que mon smtp .Mac soit sur le port 25 et fonctionne normalement alors ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2007)

Free n'applique pas un blocage  à 100% mais semble t il un filtrage

Dis donc faut avoir du temps pour s'interroger sur un truc... qui marche!
   

( d'ailleurs si ce genre de questionnement  t'amuse , fais un topo  sur  pourquoi quand on fait pomme C ca copie , pourquoi?  25 pages minimum , hein  )


----------



## Laurent_h (8 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Free n'applique pas un blocage  à 100% mais semble t il un filtrage
> 
> Dis donc faut avoir du temps pour s'interroger sur un truc... qui marche!
> 
> ...




:rateau::rateau:


----------



## fabliubov (9 Février 2007)

Alors,moi j'ai un truc qui marche pas.S'il vous plait,aidez moi   

Ca recommence, ma boite Mail ne peut pas cette fois récupérer le courrier normalement !
Alors,je vais pas essayer de tout confondre mais il y a un serveur d'envoi  que j'ai changé dernièrement sur vos conseils ( avec un compte .mac je l'ai fait passé du smtp.mac.com à smtp.free.fr sur le port 25) et un serveur de réception.

Je vous envoie une photo de la fenêtre dee mes réglages et une autre de la fenêtre qui s'affiche quand Mail essaye de récupérer mon courrrier du compte .Mac

PLEASE  HHELLPP


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2007)

Ta derniere capture me fait penser &#224; un truc tout b&#234;te 
une possible erreur de configuration toute simple

ton compte .mac
tu l'as configur&#233; comment au DEBUT: POP ou IMAP?

car cot&#233; reception les choses sont differentes
en POP le port est le plus souvent  110
en IMAP : 143
et ton identifiant  pour la reception  sur .mac c'est  ce qu'il y a avant le @


----------



## Bernard53 (10 Février 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Comment expliquer que mon smtp .Mac soit sur le port 25 et fonctionne normalement alors ?


Si vous n'avez pas redémarré la Freebox depuis la modification, et donc pas chargé le dernier firmware, cela doit encore fonctionner comme auparavant. C'est ce que je vois comme explication.

Salutations.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2007)

macfixit rapporte que certains ont eu des soucis d'envoi et reception sur des comptes  .mac ces derniers temps



> *.Mac outages, problems accessing email*
> Several users are once again reporting long lapses in accessibility to Apple's .Mac services over the past few days, particularly with sending and receiving mail.
> 
> As previously reported during the last round of widespread outages, the mail problems may manifest as a rejected password. In addition, the problems may only appear when attempting to access .Mac e-mail with a mail client like Mail.app. As such, if you cannot access your mail in a client, you may want to try using .Mac's Webmail interface.
> ...


----------



## ccciolll (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour, je vais ajouter des *******s dans le potage.

Moi je suis chez Nordnet à la maison, et je n'arrive plus à ENVOYER en SMTP sur mes comptes laposte.net. En revanche, je reçois toujours en POP (sur laposte).

Les réglages ne sont pas en cause A PRIORI puisque ça marchait avant et que je n'ai pas modifié mes réglages de comptes mail(d'ailleurs je suis allé les vérifier et ils sont corrects). Je n'ai pas non plus changé d'abonnement, de modem, de rien du tout.

Bien sûr, les envois pas mon e-mail nordnet fonctionne, eux.

S'agit il d'un pb du même genre ?

Et pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin, depuis mon boulot qui est chez completel, j'arrive à envoyer sur mes comptes laposte sans probleme.
Bref, ça semble intimement lié au fait d'être chez Nordnet.

Pour info j'utilise entourage 2004 et panther, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à cela.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2007)

il faut te renseigner aupres de ton FAI, il a peut etre chang&#233; sa politique sur le port 25


----------



## ccciolll (12 Février 2007)

Laposte c'est le port 25 ?
T'en sais des choses toi !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2007)

ccciolll a dit:


> Laposte c'est le port 25 ?
> !


Aucune idée
Mais vu ce que tu évoques sur un autre fil je dirai que ce qui est en cause serait plutot les serveurs laposte qui flageollent en ce moment  plutot que le FAI


----------



## ccciolll (14 Février 2007)

Bien, le problème ne vient pas de laposte mais bien de nordnet.
Je ne sais pas le détail du pourquoi, mais la solution consiste à mettre smtp.nordnet.fr au lieu de smtp.laposte.net
voilà.


----------



## Ottavio (19 Février 2007)

bon je vais vous faire rigoler un peu.
Ca faisait un moment que je voulais configurer Mail pour mon compte .free
Je commence à bidouiller mail, je suis les tutos comme un grand garçon qui vient de switcher comme je le fais depuis 2 mois quand je cherche à config mes softs (merci les gens de MACG !).
Et là ça marche pas. Je relève bien mon courrier, mais je ne peux pas envoyer de courriel.
Je fais un mail test. J'essaie de bidouiller dans mes préférences tout ça.
Petite recherche sur le le forum MacG, je tombe sur ce sujet, et je suis les instructions (serveur d'envoi, port 25).... et ça ne marche toujours pas.

Et puis à 18h00 au miracle, j'ai trouvé la solution.

Le serveur dont on parle depuis le début c'est smtp.free.fr
et non stmp.free.fr, qui était celui que j'avais enregistré dans ma config.

Conclusion :
Un peu d'attention au départ permet d'éviter de se taper la tête contre les murs.


----------



## fabliubov (19 Février 2007)

_e serveur dont on parle depuis le début c'est smtp.free.fr
et non stmp.free.fr, qui était celui que j'avais enregistré dans ma config._

J'ai peur de pas bien comprendre la différence !!!!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2007)

@fabliubov
C'est pourtant simple
Ottavio vient conter sa m&#233;saventure et pourquoi ca ne marchait pas jusqu'&#224; ce qu'il d&#233;couvre l'erreur de saisie
il n'y a pas que toi qui lit , poste sur Macg ou sur ce fil  qui sert &#224; tous


----------



## dale cooper (29 Mars 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas chez Free, par hasard ?
> Car ils ont bloqué les sorties SMTP autres que smtp.free.fr.
> Cette option est désactivable via ta console de gestion Free.
> 
> Si tu n'est pas chez Free (ça arrive aussi ), alors j'ai pas d'idées



je suis allé sur mon interface de gestion, et
je vois pas trés bien où je dois cliquer 

depuis ce soir mon smtp.mac.com ne fonctionne plus (impossible d'envoyer)
par contre smtp.free.fr fonctionne

tu crois que je peux récupérer smtp.mac.com (c con c affectif !)

merci.


----------



## BernardRey (29 Mars 2007)

dale cooper a dit:


> je vois pas trés bien où je dois cliquer


Tout en bas à droite, tu as "Fonctionnalités optionnelles de la Freebox (Wifi, etc)" qui te donnera accès à une nouvelle fenêtre dans laquelle la dernière option (!) nommée "Autres fonctions" te permettra de régler le SMTP sortant (pas très clair, mais c'est comme ça).



dale cooper a dit:


> depuis ce soir mon smtp.mac.com ne fonctionne plus (impossible d'envoyer)
> par contre smtp.free.fr fonctionne


Pas sûr pour autant que ça soit "LA" solution, il se peut aussi bien que ce ne soit qu'un malaise passager...


----------



## dale cooper (31 Mars 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Tout en bas à droite, tu as "Fonctionnalités optionnelles de la Freebox (Wifi, etc)" qui te donnera accès à une nouvelle fenêtre dans laquelle la dernière option (!) nommée "Autres fonctions" te permettra de régler le SMTP sortant (pas très clair, mais c'est comme ça).
> 
> 
> Pas sûr pour autant que ça soit "LA" solution, il se peut aussi bien que ce ne soit qu'un malaise passager...



ça a marché ! (pour aujourd'hui)

thx a lot !


----------



## pelo86 (16 Juillet 2007)

salut, 

j'ai le même problème que vous mais avec 9online depuis une semaine. Je n'arrive plus à envoyer des mails depuis entourage alors que je n'ai rien changé, ni de config, de modems, etc... enfin du jour au lendemain, plus rien.
Mais c'est avec ma boite neuf que j'ai une erreur smtp avec un numéro d'erreur "17092".
et bien entendu l'assistance technique neuf ne fait pas d'assistance sur entourage donc ils ne me donnent aucune solution et j'avoue que je suis sec sur l'affaire!
Je suis dans un cas différent je pense car j'essaie d'envoyer des mails de ma boite neuf!
la fusion aol-neuf n'aurait-elle pas changé quelque chose?

merci.


----------



## pelo86 (16 Juillet 2007)

salut, 

j'ai le même problème que vous mais avec 9online depuis une semaine. Je n'arrive plus à envoyer des mails depuis entourage alors que je n'ai rien changé, ni de config, de modems, etc... enfin du jour au lendemain, plus rien.
Mais c'est avec ma boite neuf que j'ai une erreur smtp avec un numéro d'erreur "17092".
et bien entendu l'assistance technique neuf ne fait pas d'assistance sur entourage donc ils ne me donnent aucune solution et j'avoue que je suis sec sur l'affaire!
Je suis dans un cas différent je pense car j'essaie d'envoyer des mails de ma boite neuf!
la fusion aol-neuf n'aurait-elle pas changé quelque chose?

merci.


----------



## slimtonio (17 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un probleme similaire depuis 2 jours :
J'utilise habituellement Thunderbird (pour un compte yahoo et laposte) et Mail pour ma messagerie de mon école. Jusque là pas de problème. (J'utilise ClubInternet)
Je rentre chez mes parents (qui utilisent Orange) et depuis impossible d'envoyer des mails. La réception ne pose aucun problème. Mais l'envoi est impossible. Un message d'erreur apparait a chaque fois. EN revanche, si je passe par les sites web il n'y a aucun problème!

Que puis-je Faire???????????


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2007)

passer par le smtp de tes parents (orange, r&#233;gl&#233; pour Mail et /ou thunderbird)


----------



## pelo86 (19 Juillet 2007)

et moi personne n'a de solutions pour moi à part passer une braquée à l'assistance technique de neuf en leur disant que leur serveur smtp déconne?


----------



## slimtonio (20 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> passer par le smtp de tes parents (orange, réglé pour Mail et /ou thunderbird)





Le problème c'est que le serveur paramétré c'est le serveur de mon école (mail.lenomdel'école.com) et dh'abitude tout marche très bien (que ce soit avec club internet ou orange). C'est la première fois que ca fait ça. 

Si je remplace mail.monecole.com par le smtp de orange mes messages partiront toujours de la mm facon?
Et pour ma boite yahoo (smtp.yahoo.fr ou quelque chose comme ca), ca marchera? 
Ce qui m'étonne c'est que jusqu'a present, je n'avais pas de problème, ou que je soit!


----------



## dale cooper (20 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,

j'ai une boite macdotcom
au taf, il y a une connexion Orange
jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent je n'avais rien eu &#224; changer de particulier sur mon iBook
depuis j'ai du changer le smtp, cela ne fonctionne plus en direct avec smtp.ma;.com, j'ai du param&#233;trer smtp.orange.fr&#8230;
depuis j'envoie &#224; nouveau sans pbm&#8230;
en g&#233;n&#233;ral, avec mac.com, il est tr&#233;s rare que j'ai &#224; faire &#231;a, m&#234;me &#224; l'&#233;tranger&#8230;


----------



## slimtonio (20 Juillet 2007)

alors,
j'ai changé le smtp pour smtp.orange.fr, mais du coup Mail n'envoie plus les mails car il refuse mon mot de passe! (mot de passe qui correspond à mon compte sur mail.monécole.com )

que faire?


----------

